# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  10 quốc gia thiếu thân thiện với du khách nhất thế giới

## vifotour

“Báo cáo Cạnh tranh du lịch và lữ hành 2013” của Diễn  đàn Kinh tế Thế giới xếp hạng 140 quốc gia dựa trên sự hấp dẫn và tính  cạnh tranh trong du lịch và đưa ra danh sách *các quốc gia thiếu thân thiện với du khách nhất thế giới*.

Ngoài  ra, cơ sở hạ tầng du lịch kém và các vấn đề về phát triển bền vững là  những yếu tố kéo sức cạnh tranh trong du lịch của một quốc gia xuống.

Bolivia. Điểm 4.1


Venezuela. Điểm 4.5


Liên bang Nga. Điểm 5


Kuwait. Điểm: 5.2


Latvia. Điểm: 5.2


Iran. Điểm: 5.2


Pakistan. Điểm: 5.3


Cộng hoà Slovakia. Điểm: 5.5


Bulgaria. Điểm: 5.5


Mongolia. Điểm: 5.5

----------


## hcpro

Mọi người đều cùng nhau nắm tay và hát vang, thật là cảm động

----------

